# There was a problem connecting to DIRECTV. Please try again later



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Just installed a new SWiM network with a HR54, two mini's, and two HR20-700.

They are internet connected via Ethernet into my router with a Comcast 100 Mbps download service.

No problems anywhere computers, laptops, phones, streamers, etc.

However with Direct TV I get the above message a lot especially when recording ON Demand or trying to watch stuff with rewind play feature that DTV is so enthusiastically advertising. 

Clearly this is annoying.

Every thing seems to be working perfectly except this, good internet and connected all the time.

What is going on with DTV downloadable content.

They really need to get their internet act together.

It would be nice if they gave you some download streaming testers so you could actually test through a DTV receiver your download speeds.

Comments?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

No problems that I am aware of but then again you may be first to discover it.
What is your ethernet cable directly connected to your router, connecting to in the Directv system?


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

There is Ethernet cable connected directly into a port on the Linksys router. I am utilizing a powered coax connected internet into DTV.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

So one end of the ethernet cable is plugged into your router.
What's is the other end of the cable plugged into?

And to be sure what a powered coax connected internet is. Please take a picture and attach it to your post.


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

It is a

DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DCA2SR0 ) Generation II 

Installed by Direct TV I have a perfectly good excellent internet connection.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You should have decas on your HR20 as well then correct?


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

The HR20's are connected to the internet via the coax internet connection. They have the correct coax attachments. I am getting this message on all the devices.

There is no problem with my installation or internet connection. This is very annoying when DTV can not support reliable and fast internet from any ISP. Comcast never has these problems with their on demand downloads.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok but you say coax connection but I assume you are saying it also has a deca on it to split the coax and the network and has an actual Ethernet cable from the deca to the hr20s actual Ethernet port. 

Are you positive it's HR20-700 and not HR20-100? Because those have some weird quirks that could be helping cause this. 

Otherwise realistically I'd bet the issue is something in your network, maybe even the router itself. I'd start with asking if you have reset your modem and your router and we'll everything else too... unplug everything's power and then start plugging things back in one at a time and don't go to the next item until the last one is fully up. Start with modem the router then power supply for dish then then deca then genie and so on...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rlm said:


> Just installed a new SWiM network with a HR54, two mini's, and two HR20-700.
> 
> They are internet connected via Ethernet into my router with a Comcast 100 Mbps download service.
> 
> .


SO you have the HR54 connected via Ethernet to your router PLUS a broadband DECA device also connected to your router? If this is the case, then you must disconnect one, preferably the Ethernet cable from the 54. This may be causing a network loop

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

No the way these are installed by the Direct TV senior contractor is the DECA has 3 connections.

1. A power supply
2. an ethernet cable to the router.
3 an coax connection on a dedicated coax line into the coax network.

All the units have internet connections.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So one deca to insert internet into the deca cloud. Hr54 just has the coax connected to it as does the two minis. And the two HR20-700s have decas on them that is plugged into their Ethernet ports. I only keep repeating that because you never confirmed you have actual decas on the HR20-700. You just keep saying they are connected. We need to know it's via deca. 

I'd really reset as I said before.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Recently had an HR44 and C16K Client. I am having the same issues with downloading. Drops the connection frequently. 



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

